# 'OFFICIAL' DIY treestand BUILD-OFF start Thread



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am in :wink:


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

count me in!


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

I am in aswell.


----------



## Jovush (Sep 28, 2006)

Dang, I guess I'm the odd man out, wanted to fab a lightweight stand from some composite material from work but the rules are rules.......so I'm out but I'm definitely subed in.


----------



## gnam (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I hope I can be in. Baby due beginning of feb or late jan and building a new bow right now not sure if I will have the time. 


Sent from my new mobile electronic T&A viewing gadget


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

this should be fun


----------



## carrothead (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## ThomasG (Jun 21, 2011)

I am in.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Jovush said:


> Dang, I guess I'm the odd man out, wanted to fab a lightweight stand from some composite material from work but the rules are rules.......so I'm out but I'm definitely subed in.


Since this is the DIY section I wanted to make sure OTHER DIY guys could copy what they see hear. If you material is available to the common folk go ahead and build it!!
I would like to see it!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Helping a friend build a bow press during this time and I want to enter two stands so it will be tight for me as well, that is what makes it fun


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Lets do this . Should be fun .... Good luck all.......


----------



## Chaz2582 (Mar 16, 2010)

I am in, I hope anyways. I will see what I can get done in the time frame. This is going to be a blast, first ever stand build!!!!


----------



## fishbomb (Jan 22, 2009)

im unable to build do to trying to open new business, no time! i will be very interested in all the builds, with detailed info


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

I am in,I have a new style to try out.


----------



## cupeater (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm in.

Would like a new Toyota 4x4 as a prize, but will settle for a ..... well... for a 2010 bow of my choice, or even a couple dozen arrows of my choice. just saying. :wink:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Come on, there has got to be more of you building


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Not sure if ill have time to finish but I'm in. I have a baby coming in February. 

sent from my EVO 3D using tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

WOW, your hands will be full  Good luck with both!!


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks. I'm remodeling my house right now to make room for baby. Hopefully ill be done before Feb 7th when he or she is due. Then ill try to build something. I can't wait to start 

sent from my EVO 3D using tapatalk


----------



## pgguy (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok I think I am in on this one.
Need a tree stand anyway.


----------



## Stubbz (Nov 11, 2011)

i'm in or going to try to be anyways if i can get time to get it done.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Yeah I understand all, just got hit with a crap load of work start the end of the year and it is still crazy right now. I am NOT complaining though $$$$


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

subscribed cannot wait to see the results of the DIY Mafia.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

parts are cut, time to grind, drill, deburr, weld, etc.......


----------



## Pure_Archery (Apr 16, 2011)

Just checking in


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I guess all who are in have spoken, good luck!!


----------



## CaliHogHunter (Dec 7, 2011)

Cant wait to see all the stands

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Is anyone building stands???


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm watching this thread. Should be good to see what everyone comes up with.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

im not doin the contest, but im fabbin up some climbing sticks with folding steps, ill post up when im done


----------



## Wubba (Mar 23, 2011)

i am in, if you are accepting canadians


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## w900 (Feb 21, 2007)

back up top


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Guess this is close to finish time???? I have been SOOOOO busy with family and work I am not even going to have an entry  Oh well!! I will try and keep up with this to see it through, how is everyone else coming along???


----------



## tuscarawas (Jan 1, 2009)

just saw this site for the first time and not even sure why , but i just finish making my own ladder stand and would enter if it wasn't past dead line , oh well maybe next time ?


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

im ready to see some stands!


----------



## kleenkeel (Dec 5, 2011)

Just found this thread. I'm a little late... I'm in the process of building some ladder stands myself. I will try to post some pictures when I'm done...


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

I just got a little Miller 120V mig welder. I'll post my results in a few weeks along with a linear press i've beeen planning for a while.


----------



## Squawsach (Apr 26, 2008)

I thought I would see a couple pics of some DIY stands on this thread to give me some ideas. I have been wrong before so this is nothing new.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Stand builds should start showing up today, it is March 1st


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Slight change folks, how about we give you guys till Sunday the 4th to get your builds posted and then the judging will start Monday the 5th and run till the 11th??!! That way there isn't the big rush to get them posted on here.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

well i figured id see at least a few stands up already???


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Me too, I got hammered at work and couldn't get one together but thought others would have??


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

No entries?????


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

I was looking forward to seeing new designs. Someone has to have made one?


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I made a 30 foot ladder stand and will post pictures of it tomorrow!


----------



## nwmnbowhunter (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't wait to see this...


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Guess NO ONE ended up building a stand?? They were supposed to be posted by today!!


----------



## cupeater (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't know about the other builders, but for me, Life went sideways for a bit, and the squeeky wheels got the grease. So no stand for me yet.
However, I did manage a design that I'm really looking forward to building within the month.

Since no builds have shown yet, how about making an adjustment for mine and others good intentions that got waylaid.

Is it possible to extend the deadline to Saturday, April 7th?


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Here is a couple of pictures of the 30 foot ladder stand I built! 1" Square tubing. Platform on top folds up to enter it and down to stand on! A double truss assy for ladder makes it very stable at the heigth.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

now that's the first ladderstand i've seen that would be high enough for me!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

VERY NICE, anymore?? 
I have no problem extending the deadline if that helps get stands posted.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

BowBaker1640 said:


> now that's the first ladderstand i've seen that would be high enough for me!


It was funny after I got it done and up! I had two other bow hunters come over to look at it and they got about 2/3 the way up and came back down. Said it was to high for them! LOL I guess they never had been over 18 feet before. I have been up to 40 feet in a climber but wanted a Ladder stand to use in a tree that you could not use with a climber and high enough that scent is not a problem! 30 feet is just right for a ladder stand, unless you are affraid of the clouds! LOL


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

How hard is that to set up?? How many guys help you??


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

How heavy is the stand?


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> It was funny after I got it done and up! I had two other bow hunters come over to look at it and they got about 2/3 the way up and came back down. Said it was to high for them! LOL I guess they never had been over 18 feet before. I have been up to 40 feet in a climber but wanted a Ladder stand to use in a tree that you could not use with a climber and high enough that scent is not a problem! 30 feet is just right for a ladder stand, unless you are affraid of the clouds! LOL


a little breeze blowing and you'd be rocking for sure.... but a good looking stand it is!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I put it up myself, No other help! It weighs about 125 lbs total! Made the legs out of 1" square tube and 1/8" thick for strength being that tall. It has a swivel base that is anchored in the ground and lets one person put it up! Would be a little easier for two, but had no truoble putting it up or moving it myself. It does come apart for transport in sections. It is not much harder than any other ladder stand I have used, that was store bought! A little heavier but at least ten feet taller than most!:thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> a little breeze blowing and you'd be rocking for sure.... but a good looking stand it is!


You would be surpised on how sturdy it is! It is secured at the top with two heavy duty rachet straps. Also with the double truss system it does not wobble going up or down! Kind of like a bow limb that has tension on it from the string being pulled back! Just enough to give a little with the tree movement! The legs could fall off and the platform would not move! Just like a Hang on stand that is secured with two straps not just one! Very safe compared to other ladder stands much shorter!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

That is the biggest issue with putting up ladder type stands, the bottom kicking out.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

RatherBArchery said:


> That is the biggest issue with putting up ladder type stands, the bottom kicking out.


That is correct and all my ladder stands I own have a anchor system I built for them! They will not kick out when putting them up or taking them down! Very simple design and works great for any brand name Ladder stand! I will have to post some pics of it or maybe do a build along thread on them!:thumbs_up


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Does it look like the product called Stand-Up??


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Another thing about the bottom anchor system besides keeping the legs from flying out when putting up or down, is that they will not sink into the ground like a lot of time happens with ladder stands and then you get noise when climbing them! Makes it much quiter going up and down it, plus secures it better!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

RatherBArchery said:


> Does it look like the product called Stand-Up??


I am not sure! Never seen them before??


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

RatherBArchery said:


> Does it look like the product called Stand-Up??


Ok, Just looked them up and No nothing like those! Mine I believe would have them beat as far as strength and Stability! To me they look kind of cheesy! No disresspect attended!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

how does the plat form work?do you step to the side to fold it up and down?

thanks


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

*Ladder Stand*

Right on! :thumbs_up 
Now that's a ladder stand
"If it ain't steel it ain't real".


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

outdoorfrenzy said:


> how does the plat form work?do you step to the side to fold it up and down?
> 
> thanks


You go up from the bottom of it and it hinges back towards the front. You go on up and stand on a small platform that is close to the tree. There is a lanyard attached to the fold away platform that you pull and let it down then step onto it. The total platform size is 24" X 32". There is also a front foot rest built on it to stretch out a bit. I have a Cushioned seat from one of my summit Viper SS that fits it and is very comfortable. Lots of room upstairs also! Also there is a safety at the top I attach to with my safety vest! I also just made up a safety system with that knot I can never remember what to call it, that keeps you safe going up and down the ladder! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

ruttnwapati said:


> Right on! :thumbs_up
> Now that's a ladder stand
> "If it ain't steel it ain't real".


Thank you!!


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Just stumbled on this thread. I build a climber about 15 years ago. Its still sitting in my garage too Steel, Man that thing was HeeeeevY! unted out of it 2 years and then dad bought us a couple API climbers.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

elkbow69 said:


> Just stumbled on this thread. I build a climber about 15 years ago. Its still sitting in my garage too Steel, Man that thing was HeeeeevY! unted out of it 2 years and then dad bought us a couple API climbers.


I am also in the process of designing the first complete 360 deg Climbing stand, made of aluminum! But it is Top Secret right now! It allows the bow hunter to circle the whole tree! I call it the Crows Nest Climber! No details are available yet! Sorry!


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

RatherBArchery said:


> VERY NICE, anymore??
> I have no problem extending the deadline if that helps get stands posted.


I've wanted to build one I just have a three week old baby at home. I have so many ideas ill build it whether you extend it or not. 

sent from my EVO 3D using tapatalk


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

doesn't look like to many people are going to be posting there stands here... i was looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## cupeater (Aug 3, 2011)

Great stand, Ricky!

That knot you were talking about? probably Prussic.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

cupeater said:


> Great stand, Ricky!
> 
> That knot you were talking about? probably Prussic.


Yep, That is its Name! Now what was it again??? LOL


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, i started cutting my aluminum to make a stand, then the more Ithought about it, i realized i almost always hunt from my tree saddle anyways, so i switched gears and made what i call tree walkers. Basically you strap these to your feet and "walk" up the tree. I would have my tree saddle on with the hanger strap always attached to the tree above me and keep moving that strap up as i go. THe walkers are kind of a work in progress for the first prototype, but it does climb easily. Once the weather breaks and I get some time, i need to practice some more and fine tune them. They weigh a bit much right now at 4.5#'s each, but they will handle a large tree and be able to go around branches too. Iwill attach a pic.








Picture shows the right step only, left is a mirror image. I added a small upright to hold my calf also, that connects by a couple bungie cords quickly like a big rubber band around my ankle and calf. I think you can see that the "hook" portion is adjustable for different size trees.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> You would be surpised on how sturdy it is! It is secured at the top with two heavy duty rachet straps. Also with the double truss system it does not wobble going up or down! Kind of like a bow limb that has tension on it from the string being pulled back! Just enough to give a little with the tree movement! The legs could fall off and the platform would not move! Just like a Hang on stand that is secured with two straps not just one! Very safe compared to other ladder stands much shorter!


figured it was plenty sturdy ... just thinking about being further up the tree and swaying in the breeze. Stand looks great!


----------



## nwmnbowhunter (Sep 5, 2008)

great stand... looks nice and sturdy. I bet you get good cell reception out of it...


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> figured it was plenty sturdy ... just thinking about being further up the tree and swaying in the breeze. Stand looks great!


Yep, Just about like being in a climber up 30 feet. It takes a pretty good breeze to get it moving a lot, other than a gentle sway. You are right though the farther you go up a tree the more movement you get from the wind! In realy windy days I hunt on the ground and use the wind in my favor! On a calm day it is nice to be way up in a tree though! I have found out that 30 feet is a good distance up for bow hunting in calm or very light wind. Have hardly ever been busted up that high. 40 feet is actually to high up to hunt good with a bow and 20 feet is to low in most cases! All that also depends on the wind and terrain you are hunting! Thanks for the Compliments!!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

dandbuck said:


> Well, i started cutting my aluminum to make a stand, then the more Ithought about it, i realized i almost always hunt from my tree saddle anyways, so i switched gears and made what i call tree walkers. Basically you strap these to your feet and "walk" up the tree. I would have my tree saddle on with the hanger strap always attached to the tree above me and keep moving that strap up as i go. THe walkers are kind of a work in progress for the first prototype, but it does climb easily. Once the weather breaks and I get some time, i need to practice some more and fine tune them. They weigh a bit much right now at 4.5#'s each, but they will handle a large tree and be able to go around branches too. Iwill attach a pic.
> View attachment 1306790
> 
> 
> Picture shows the right step only, left is a mirror image. I added a small upright to hold my calf also, that connects by a couple bungie cords quickly like a big rubber band around my ankle and calf. I think you can see that the "hook" portion is adjustable for different size trees.


Cool, I like the concept of a tree walker! Thought about this a few times but never put any action to it! Looks like a good design! Let us know how it comes out! You could also design a foldout that would give you a platform other than using your Tree saddle! Good Job!!:thumbs_up


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

dandbuck said:


> Well, i started cutting my aluminum to make a stand, then the more Ithought about it, i realized i almost always hunt from my tree saddle anyways, so i switched gears and made what i call tree walkers. Basically you strap these to your feet and "walk" up the tree. I would have my tree saddle on with the hanger strap always attached to the tree above me and keep moving that strap up as i go. THe walkers are kind of a work in progress for the first prototype, but it does climb easily. Once the weather breaks and I get some time, i need to practice some more and fine tune them. They weigh a bit much right now at 4.5#'s each, but they will handle a large tree and be able to go around branches too. Iwill attach a pic.
> View attachment 1306790
> 
> 
> Picture shows the right step only, left is a mirror image. I added a small upright to hold my calf also, that connects by a couple bungie cords quickly like a big rubber band around my ankle and calf. I think you can see that the "hook" portion is adjustable for different size trees.


Cool design, I think someone had a very similar design on the market a few years ago?? Be careful !! Let us know when you get them working good !


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't remember anything like them, got a link?
I started with the lower part from a tree lounge and I hooked my strap up, sat down and pulled my feet up. That took forever since the strap took so much length before it tightened up. A guido's web might work better with the piece to keep you from the tree, but I wanted to be able to go around branches, so I came up with this.


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

Got going on my build early but other more important things came up so I had to put it off. Extend the deadline!! I'm looking forward to seeing some stands.


----------



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Thats a heck of a ladder stand


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

OK, lets go till March 31st and see what happens. Vote the first week of April.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

dandbuck said:


> I don't remember anything like them, got a link?
> I started with the lower part from a tree lounge and I hooked my strap up, sat down and pulled my feet up. That took forever since the strap took so much length before it tightened up. A guido's web might work better with the piece to keep you from the tree, but I wanted to be able to go around branches, so I came up with this.


dandbuck, check this out , looks like a used one on craigslist http://chillicothe.craigslist.org/spo/2845725202.html


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Hmmm, that is similar.
Thanks


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

amacker tried something like that bout 15 or 20 years ago



dandbuck said:


> Well, i started cutting my aluminum to make a stand, then the more Ithought about it, i realized i almost always hunt from my tree saddle anyways, so i switched gears and made what i call tree walkers. Basically you strap these to your feet and "walk" up the tree. I would have my tree saddle on with the hanger strap always attached to the tree above me and keep moving that strap up as i go. THe walkers are kind of a work in progress for the first prototype, but it does climb easily. Once the weather breaks and I get some time, i need to practice some more and fine tune them. They weigh a bit much right now at 4.5#'s each, but they will handle a large tree and be able to go around branches too. Iwill attach a pic.
> View attachment 1306790
> 
> 
> Picture shows the right step only, left is a mirror image. I added a small upright to hold my calf also, that connects by a couple bungie cords quickly like a big rubber band around my ankle and calf. I think you can see that the "hook" portion is adjustable for different size trees.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

7sand8s said:


>


That is looking good! Tell us a little about it! :thumbs_up


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I am also in the process of building a box blind, but do not know if it is able to enter in the Build off as it is made of wood and not Metal?? I just wanted to share it with you all! It is a 5' X 5' 12 foot high stand. I can move it around with my tractor if need be, but made it more for a perment spot that is a pinch point on part of my property! You can not see it real well on the front but has a large Vertical window that will open up to bow hunt out of! Shingled roof! Nothing realy special but pretty neat!


----------



## 7sand8s (Jan 22, 2012)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> That is looking good! Tell us a little about it! :thumbs_up


It ALL WELDED fabricated from 3/4" square tubing and #3 rebar for bracing. Very Lightweight..Only takes two people to stand it up. Two people can actually carry it to a location in the field and apply wood, plastic, or whatever type of walls is you preference..I do recommend 1/2 treated plywood for the floor and roof. the Box is 4x4x6' and it is 16' total height and 10ft to the floor.


Here is a 5x5x6' I built for a friend and his kid to hunt out of.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Cool, They look very nice! Great Job!:thumbs_up


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

I see that the contest is going until march 31 st now? Is it to late to enter??? I have a hang on design a buddy and i have been using for some years now that is pretty darn nice. I have left these in the woods for years and hunted the same spots out of them with no issue. I plan on building a few this weekend. Anyone against me entering late?????? You may just want to use this one. Only weighs about 25 lbs total and cost $8.00 each to make..... Intersted yet? I figured this $ amount because the last time i had to build some i went to home depot and spend 64 dollars on supplies and was able to build 8 stands. Have to build more because i moved to illonois from washington state. Left all the stands for my buddy to use...


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

This is very nice


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

NOCKEDANDDRAWN said:


> I see that the contest is going until march 31 st now? Is it to late to enter??? I have a hang on design a buddy and i have been using for some years now that is pretty darn nice. I have left these in the woods for years and hunted the same spots out of them with no issue. I plan on building a few this weekend. Anyone against me entering late?????? You may just want to use this one. Only weighs about 25 lbs total and cost $8.00 each to make..... Intersted yet? I figured this $ amount because the last time i had to build some i went to home depot and spend 64 dollars on supplies and was able to build 8 stands. Have to build more because i moved to illonois from washington state. Left all the stands for my buddy to use...


Very interested!


----------



## doverpack12 (May 19, 2010)

Nockckedanddrawn i would like to see pictures if nothing else.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

YES, include your stands or at least post picture for us curious few who want to see


----------



## Hunterdale (Nov 28, 2009)

No problem here, let him be in!!


----------



## jegan (Mar 21, 2012)

I would love to see some pics of your stand or read an explanation of how you build it


----------



## fromthedepths (Aug 1, 2006)

7sand8s said:


> It ALL WELDED fabricated from 3/4" square tubing and #3 rebar for bracing. Very Lightweight..Only takes two people to stand it up. Two people can actually carry it to a location in the field and apply wood, plastic, or whatever type of walls is you preference..I do recommend 1/2 treated plywood for the floor and roof. the Box is 4x4x6' and it is 16' total height and 10ft to the floor.
> 
> 
> Here is a 5x5x6' I built for a friend and his kid to hunt out of.


that frame is awesome how do you transport it trailer?


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

*The diy hang-on by nockedanddrawn*

OK, everyone,, Here are the pictures of the hang-on i spoke of on my previous post. So, the demesions of this stand are as follows; 31 inches tall from the ground to the top of the seat. The base is 35 inches from the back to the front and it 33 inches wide at the front board and 15 and 1/2 inches at the last board where the seat post is attached. i was off by 3 lbs in my last post as it weighs 28 lbs according to my viking hanging scale. Like i said before if you buy all the materials it will cost more initially but a while ago i did the math breakdown for the cost of each item individually and it costs about $8.00 to build one of these. You may wonder how. Well as you can see it is mostly wood. well not everyone knows this but every single home depot on earth has what they call an "orange cart" if you don't know about it they will not tell you, you have to ask.. My wife happens to be an employee at one which is how i found out about it. Well, the "orange cart" is a cart in the lumber area where all of the "bad" wood that nobody will buy goes.. funny thing is that most of the time the wood on it is awesome, may have a bend at the end or a little missing off the side or corner but most of it is still high quality if you look hard enough at what is usable.. and lets face it, nobody that uses this section to get god ideas pretends to be from The New YANKEE Workshop (doesn't have to be perfect). Greatest thing is that everything on the "orange cart is 85% off. To give you an idea of how cheap that is,,, all the wood i used for this stand by demension if you do the math right only cost me about $1.50.. Talk about a steal.. The 1/2 inch metal Electrical tubing is $1.74 for a 10 foot length, which is enough for about three braces. The most expensive part is the 5/8 x 8" lag screw that holds the stand the the tree at $4.98 ea. i used a truck racheting strap along with the bolt to help secure the stand and as a back up. I have never had ANY issues with this build. The only thing that i did not do is paint it, i just bult it today and my supply is not adequate. I buy black, brown, green and almond spray paint at wally world cheap and give em the ol home made camo paint job. So i got a couple of PMs asking about plans and pics.. I lost the ones i had but i took pics and wrote down everything today when i did this build. As soon as i get a drawing done of demesions, the tools list, and the materials list redone, anyone that would like to have it may. I will email it to anyone that wants it . Just keep in mind, this might take me a bit to do, i am in the Navy and i have a very busy schedule. This build was not an easy task with my wife at work and two small children to watch, but i wanted t show this so bad i had to get it done. This has been one of my buddy and i's best kept money saving secret for a while but i am ready to share it.. Enjoy! PM with an questions. i tried to cover as much as i could.


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

*more pics*

more pics of the build


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

*more pics*

build cont.......


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

*more pics*

build cont......


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

*more pics*

build cont.....


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

*thats all of the pics i plan on explaining step by step.*

build cont.....


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

*missed a couple of the last ones*

really the last ones...... remember i use a truck strap also,, not just the lag. between the two,, this thing does not budge once it is on the tree. i weigh about 185 lbs and my pack is normally about 30- 40 pounds depending on how much gear and water i take up there,, depends, on all day rut hunt or not?. can be a challenge to get the thing up to the spot you want to mount first time out but after you figure it out it is a breeze.. i use a linemans belt and gafs to get up in the tree, pull it up via rope, truck strap it in place, lag it, tighten truck strap again, hang hooks and camera mount, 2- 30 foot pieces of paracord with carabiners on the end, and on the way down i put in my screw in steps and it is done and ready to hunt..


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

Sweet! Thanks for taking the time to put up all the build pictures!


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

looks cool never thought of building a wooden stand ,how do you secure it to the tree.


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

*stand*

oops I see lag bolts and a ratchet strap ...thanks I gonna build one ,or 3 ...thanks again


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

The best thing about these stands is that you can just leave them out in the woods and not worry about someone stealing them. If they do you are only out 8 bucks.. I forgot to mention that i usually use these in public areas.. i have two other legit lock ons and a blind i use on private land.. Soon to FINALLY have a legit climber, but man i am telling ya, these have got me and my buddy through the rough times with money. LAST BUT NOT LEAST.........VOTE FOR IT,, YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOCKEDANDDRAWN


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

JEEP, just one big LAG With a washer and a truck strap.


----------



## doverpack12 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the instructions and all the pictures. Looks good. I'll be making some of these.


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

Had to subscribe.......


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

NOCKEDANDDRAWN said:


> JEEP, just one big LAG With a washer and a truck strap.


A couple suggestions about your plan design - attaching the platform by screwing up into the 4x4's end grain does not result in a strong carpentry joint, especially one that you expect to support your body weight. I'd suggest re-engineering so the 4x4 is more directly connected to your horizontal 2x4's. Personally, I'd be thinking of some additional framing in that corner area and perhaps run a piece of 3/8" allthread horizontally through the 2x4's and bottom of 4x4. Also, replace all nails with screws. IMHO, much better to over-engineer tree stands since your life may depend on it. Good luck.


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

ttt


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

1 vote for .......Ricky 2feathers


----------



## phillygunns (Jan 28, 2007)

1 Vote for NOCKEDANDDRAWN


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

That wooden stand gave me some ideas. I have a deck I need to remove this summer so I'll have a bunch of treated lumber, with some modifications to the frame I think I could use a very similar design to build some stands to leave up on public land where I've had theft issues.


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

*Lags*

Be a better idea to screw to the sides of your 4x4; rather than rely on those lag bolts holding your weight screwed into endgrain. Even a couple "L" brackets with through bolts for good measure would do it. Nice though. Very similar to how I made my stands for years except I hung them with chains and straps.


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok, so, I have read two posts so far about the two lag bolts going up into the end grain of the 4x4. I went back and read my previous posts and realized that i left a few key things out of my descriptions of how i hang them.. First, I chose the design because it is light weight. I usually cut a branch and leave about 6 inches of it on the trunk and set the joint on it, then strap it, lag it and tighten strap again . The rest of the weight out on the platform is held by the two metal electrical tubes that are lagged from the 4x4 to the platform frame. The big lag sucks the angled ends of the frame against the tree and if the tree is big enough digs the ends into it. The strap is used as more of a second securing band so that if all your weght were to be on one side of the stand and by some chance it started to lean it would not rotate around the lag. That thing goes in the tree and trust me, it DOES hold the weight. My buddy is 6'4" and about 260 and he has never complained sitting in one of these. Don't doubt it until you try it. I did at first and it proved me wrong.. If there does not happen to be a branch then i use a screw in step and set it on it, repeat above. Sorry for the confusion if any,, and if it sounds like i am irritated i am not, just trying to explain. you don't have to add a bunch of heavy stuff to this to make it stronger. it is stong as it is if you are smart about how you hang them. Happy building!!!!!!!!!!!! NOCKEDANDDRAWN.. When i get this set i am building out in the woods to hang them i will be sure to have my camera with me to take pictures of that also to post.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

I know this isnt the fanciest stand, but I welded it up for some swampy public land I hunt. 8' to top of ladder and cost me less than $15.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

I think its time to be voting guys...... one more for Ricky 2feathers !


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 7018rodburner (May 25, 2010)

Without a doubt........ another vote for ricky2feathers


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

now thats a ladder stand!!!


----------



## Sku11ey (Jan 10, 2012)

*box blind*

not a tree stand but some pictures to look at.


----------



## Sku11ey (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

*built a couple*

Heres a couple I built for me and grandsons. 
Single (AKA "Caddy") is a cheapy $50 ladderstand that I modified with some good steel and spare wheelchair parts from my deer cart. Extendable shooting rail, backrest, adjustable footrests, Godzilla cup holder, extended foot deck 6", extended seat area about 15" to get away from tree trunk, rabbit wire basket around underside, 1 ft. of storage room behind seat, and numerous hangers on all sides and several on shooting rail. 15' to deck. Still need to hang my burlap camo on them but they are up anyway. total cost around $80

2nd. (AKA "Goliath") is my oversized double. 14' to deck. 4' wide, shooting rail, gear hangers, rabbit wire basket around seat and bottom. Built with 1" tubing for about $80

The cart cost about $30 including the $5 wheel chair from an auction. A life saver. Easily hops over full grown downed tree trunks.


----------



## NOCKEDANDDRAWN (Dec 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Lots of great ideas from everyone so far!!


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## phillygunns (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok! The wheel chair leg rests on the stand is the coolest idea I have seen. Hands down! :77:


----------

